# first buck on trail cam



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=64588&stc=1&d=1348621706


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Not a shooter, but at least they are showing up for you! Good luck!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Carpman said:


> Not a shooter, but at least they are showing up for you! Good luck!


Just because it's not a shooter to you doesn't mean its not a shooter to him. Nice buck man I'd probably shoot it!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I'd shoot that guy in a heartbeat 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'd like to test my 2 blade rage on him!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Too bad he didn't show up at daylight. He making his trip thur the woods early. Plus I agree I would shoot him also....


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

very nice. starting to see more signs of them moving through my land also.


----------



## NOTMRDUCKS (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice. I'm bettin' you'll see more as time progresses!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

i agree whats a shooter to one isnt to another but i say give that deer another year or two and he could be a true stud. either way you look at it good luck and put a hot one through him if you feel its right.


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't plan on shooting him but. come January and haven't filled that tag??? Had him on camera last year, but come first day of January his big brother came in so I wacked him instead...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

carxman17 said:


> I don't plan on shooting him but. come January and haven't filled that tag??? Had him on camera last year, but come first day of January his big brother came in so I wacked him instead...
> View attachment 64683


I wouldn't shoot that buck....just my opinion though.


----------

